# Parking arrangements



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi,
What is the parking at Waxstock like?
Is it waxstock customers only parking in the Arena car parks?
Can I hunt for the perfect spot or are marshals in place?
Waxstock are missing a trick by not offering huge/double spaces and charging for them. I would happily pay £20 for a anxiety free day.

Thanks
Dm


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

if the car is nice and clean get it in the arrive and shine, generally id say the the vehicles in there will be better cared for and more careful with driving. but other than that its a free for all free car park basically. never normally any issues though as its generally like minded people there so i wouldnt worry to much


----------

